# Miscarriage test and treatment



## peppa pig (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-3481318/Breakthrough-end-misery-serial-miscarriages-Medics-thought-root-cause-condition-paving-way-expensive-treatments.html

In one, women will undergo a slight scratching of the lining of their womb, in a bid to spur sleeping stem cells into action. Scratch I have heard of this

In the other, they will be given drugs that are already used to treat diabetes and are thought to boost stem cells. Is this new I haven't heard of diabetic drugs being used as a treatment?

/links


----------



## Lunar (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi
I have heard of the scratch but not of the new diabetic drugs. Is this for reoccurring miscarriages or ladies who are not getting pregnant?

Thank you for sharing x


----------

